# The Wonder Tales - All Ages Fairy Tales for all the Family



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

*The Wonder Tales Series - All Ages Fairy Tales for all the Family*
Short Fables of a Fantastical Nature, inspired by the stories my Grandfather used to tell me. These Tolkeinesque fairy tales are great sit down stories to share with your children.














































*The Archer, the Horse & the Princess*
The Archer as noble as he is brave, a horse as quick witted as he is fleet of foot, a Princess as beautiful as she is kind, a King as cruel as he is selfish, and a quest of impossible things. 
Available on the Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/Archer-Horse-Princess-Wonder-ebook/dp/B004HZX86W/

*The Archer, the Horse & the Golden Braid*
This is the tale of the Archer before he became King. He was as brave as he was noble, as keen-eyed as he was lightning fast with his bow. His loyal Horse as quick-witted and fleet of foot. Together they undertake an Errantry that takes them to Northern Plains to rescue a Maiden with the Golden Braid.
Available on the Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/Archer-Horse-Golden-Wonder-ebook/dp/B004QWZAEE/

*The Daughter of Frost*
There was a time when the Fairy of Spring and Jack Frost had a daughter named Aneira, who they gave to a childless Woodcutter and his wife, so Aneria could have the love and affection of mortal parents. This is her story, a classic fairy tale of winter, of love, of good, of evil and the power of innocence... 
Available on the Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/Daughter-Frost-Wonder-Tales-ebook/dp/B004S7ERRI/

*The Archer and the Flying Pirate Ship*
The Archer is sent on an errand to stop Redbeard the Pirate and his Flying ship from entering his King's Realm. Instead of a fight, the Pirate asks the Archer for his help. Alongside the Pirate's Five Amazing Companions the Archer goes on a quest to help Redbeard the Pirate win the hand of his one true love...
Available on the Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/Archer-Flying-Pirate-Wonder-ebook/dp/B004SHJCB4/

*The Girl & The Troll by Nick Davis*
This is a story of brain verses brawn. A Troll wakes up from his 100 year nap and chases the Old Farmers sons from his wood, and claims it for himself. The Farmers young daughter challenges the Troll to three tasks, the winner takes all&#8230;
Available on the Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Troll-Wonder-Tales-ebook/dp/B004TAE55I/

*The Archer, the Horse and the Forgotten Quest by Nick Davis*
Koshchey the Deathless is abroad in the Ninth Kingdom sowing havoc and destruction. The King sends the Archer on a quest to find a way to stop the unstoppable. A perilous journey that takes the Archer and Keshi his Horse to the house of Baba Yaga, and face to face with her three deathless Knights&#8230;
Available on the Kindle at here - http://www.amazon.com/Archer-Horse-Forgotten-Wonder-ebook/dp/B004UBGCAW/

The Wonder Tales can also be found over at Smashwords in Multi eReader Formats at the URL below
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/NickDavis

Please check out our website at http://www.thewondertales.com and please Like our The Wonder Tales Facebook page - 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291

The Wonder Tales are all ages fables and fairy tales that all start with Once Upon a time, and are magical read for all the family. Reintroduce story time and share the joy of pure imagination.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Nick, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales have broken the Top 100 Fairy Tales for 6-8 year olds on the Nook positioned 35,45 & 46 Thank you all so very, very much  Now lets see if we can do the same for the Kindle, eh?

The Wonder Tales #3 is now available

The Daughter of Frost
There was a time when the Fairy of Spring and Jack Frost had a daughter named Aneira, who they gave to a childless Woodcutter and his wife, so Aneria could have the love and affection of mortal parents. This is her story, a classic fairy tale of winter, of love, of good, of evil and the power of innocence...

The Wonder Tales can be found here on your Kindle for $0.99
http://www.amazon.com/Daughter-Frost-Wonder-Tales-ebook/dp/B004S7ERRI/

Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales Issue#4 is now out!!!

Arr... Ere be Pirates!!!

The Archer and the Flying Pirate Ship
The Archer is sent on an errand to stop Redbeard the Pirate and his Flying ship from entering his King's Realm. Instead of a fight, the Pirate asks the Archer for his help. Alongside the Pirate's Five Amazing Companions the Archer goes on a quest to help Redbeard the Pirate win the hand of his one true love...

The Archer and the Flying Pirate Ship can be found here on your Kindle for $0.99
http://www.amazon.com/Archer-Flying-Pirate-Wonder-ebook/dp/B004SHJCB4/

The Archer and the Flying Pirate Ship can also be found over at Smashwords in Multi eReader Formats for $0.99
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/47931

Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

*
The Girl & The Troll by Nick Davis - The Wonder Tale #5*
This is a story of brain verses brawn. A Troll wakes up from his 100 year nap and chases the Old Farmers sons from his wood, and claims it for himself. The Farmers young daughter challenges the Troll to three tasks, the winner takes all&#8230;

Here is what people have been saying about The Girl and the Troll
"_A New Delight Reminiscent of the Classic Fairy Tales&#8230; written in the style of the Brothers Grimm, Hans Christian Anderson and Mother Goose. A short story, the author is able to weave a story of bravery and guile that will delight children&#8230; if you are a lover of classic fairy tales and fables, then you will love 'The Girl and the Troll' - a new fairy tale story to be 'read' as a bedtime story&#8230;_" *Suzanne F. Parrott of Unruly Guides*

"_This is one amazing kid-friendly fable&#8230;_" *Amy Rodgers-Middleton*

"_Yay for smart girls saving the day!_" *Holly Nicole Hoxter*

The Wonder Tales #5 The Girl and the Troll can be found on the Kindle at here
http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Troll-Wonder-Tales-ebook/dp/B004TAE55I/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords here
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/48751

Please check out our website at http://www.thewondertales.com and Like our The Wonder Tales Facebook page - 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291

The Wonder Tales are all ages fables and fairy tales that all start with Once Upon a time.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

*The Archer, the Horse and the Forgotten Quest by Nick Davis - The Wonder Tales #6*
Koshchey the Deathless is abroad in the Ninth Kingdom sowing havoc and destruction. The King sends the Archer on a quest to find a way to stop the unstoppable. A perilous journey that takes the Archer and Keshi his Horse to the house of Baba Yaga, and face to face with her three deathless Knights&#8230;

The Wonder Tales #6 The Archer, the Horse and the Forgotten Quest can be found on the Kindle at here
http://www.amazon.com/Archer-Horse-Forgotten-Wonder-ebook/dp/B004UBGCAW/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords here
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50175

Please check out our website at http://www.thewondertales.com and Like our The Wonder Tales Facebook page - 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291

The Wonder Tales are all ages fables and fairy tales that all start with Once Upon a time, and are magical read for all the family. Reintroduce story time and share the joy of pure imagination.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you, three of The Wonder Tales stories are in the Top 10 Children's Fairy Tale Listings on the Nook!  

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you  

Here are the numbers.

The Archer, the Horse and the Princess in at position 2
The Daughter of Frost in at position 5
The Archer, the Horse and the Forgotten Quest in at position 9

Wow, thank you it is amazing to see my stories up there an being enjoyed like this over on the Nook, now can you make it happen on the Kindle?  
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

*
The Wonder Tales Vol.One*
All Ages Fairy Tales for all the Family

_Once upon a time in a land far, far away lived a mighty King. It would be fair to say he was as greedy as he was mighty, as cruel as he was fickle, and he ruled his land with an iron fist. In the service of this King was an Archer, who was the best shot in all the land. He was brave as he was noble, as keen-eyed as he was lightning fast with his bow. The Archer was a kind and generous soul, but he had to wear a mask to cover the horrible burns to his face suffered while rescuing the royal horses from a stable fire. Disfigured, the Archer was alone in the world apart from his own beloved horse Keshi, who was as sharp-witted as he was fleet of foot. Unknown to the King or anyone else but the Archer, Keshi could talk and was his one loyal companion.

One day the Archer mounted Keshi and rode off into the forest to hunt. He rode along a wide road and caught the glint of gold in the corner of his eye. Dismounting, he found a golden feather on the ground, which shimmered in the light of the sun. In wonder, he held it up to his horse and proclaimed he would give this magnificent feather to his King, and the King would surely reward him for his prize.
"Nah," said Keshi. "This is a feather of a Firebird, a Phoenix; leave it where it is, so it can reclaim it. A stolen Phoenix feather always brings the thief bad luck."
The Archer listened to Keshi, for the Horse always gave him good advice. However, this feather was resplendent in its majesty and would carry great favor with his King, and who does not wish to win the favor of their Lord? He decided to take it, and carried it back from the forest and presented it to his King.
"Many thanks to you, Archer," said the King. "This is a fine feather, but now I must have the Phoenix it belongs to, and you will bring it to me."
"But your Majesty," said the Archer. "I do not know where to find this Phoenix."
His plea fell on deaf ears, for the King was enraptured by the golden glow of the feather.
"You will bring me the Bird, or I will have the Royal Executioner take off your head!"

The Archer bowed low, returned to his Horse and told him the King would have his head if he could not find this Phoenix. The Archer despaired, for even though he was a great hunter, he did not know how to find this creature and he feared for his life.
"I told you taking the feather would bring us bad luck," said Keshi. "Still, do not despair; we are
not in great danger yet. From the other horses stabled here, I've heard a rumor of where this Phoenix nests. We must go the town lands, camp in the golden wheat fields and wait until dawn."

On hearing this news the Archer was overjoyed and the next day he rode Keshi to the town lands. Together they camped under a tree in the middle of the golden wheat fields..._

Once Upon a Time&#8230; What a magical phrase. The Wonder Tales Volume One is a collection of all ages fantastical fables that are set in a fantasy world of Once Upon a Time, in a Land Far, Far Away. It is a world of magic, of wonder, of vain Kings, noble Heroes, beautiful Princesses, evil Witches and scary Monsters&#8230;

The Wonder Tales Volume One, The Archer, the Horse and Other Tales contains the first six stories of The Wonder Tales series.

The Archer, the Horse and the Princess
The Archer, the Horse and the Golden Braid
The Daughter of Frost
The Archer and the Flying Pirate Ship
The Girl and the Troll
The Archer, the Horse and the Forgotten Quest
Bonus story - I Am Wolf

Read these tales to your children, or you can let them explore the wonder of reading for themselves with these magical yarns of pure imagination.

The Wonder Tales Volume One available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or in the eReader format of your choice, or traditional print form here http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Today is my Daughters birthday, Happy Birthday my dear 

The Wonder Tales story, The Girl and the Troll was written with her in mind. You can check out this amusing story at 
http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Troll-Wonder-Tales-ebook/dp/B004TAE55I/

Or pick up the entire The Wonder Tales collection at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

To learn more about The Wonder Tales go here - http://www.thewondertales.com

Or like our Facebook page here - http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All Ages Fairy Tales for all the family - The Wonder Tales now has the first six tales collected into one volume for your reading pleasure. Check out the complete book in the eReader format of your choice at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there check out The Wonder Tales website and like our Facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking for stories to share with your family? Then please checkout The Wonder Tales a series of all ages fairy tales - The Wonder Tales now has the first six tales collected into one volume for your reading pleasure. Check out the complete book in the eReader format of your choice at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there check out The Wonder Tales website and like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wo...02818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Yesterday I learned my daughter took her copy of The Wonder Tales my all ages fairy tales book into her school, everyone was asking her questions about it and the Teacher read a story a loud in class. In one day I gave my daughter a magical experience of being able to say, 'My daddy wrote this for me.'

A priceless moment 

Please checkout The Wonder Tales a series of all ages fairy tales - The Wonder Tales now has the first six tales collected into one volume for your reading pleasure. Check out the complete book in the eReader format of your choice at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there check out The Wonder Tales website and like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wo...02818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Please checkout The Wonder Tales a series of all ages fairy tales - The Wonder Tales now has the first six tales collected into one volume for your reading pleasure.

Download it to your Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wo...02818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Yo ho my friends, what have we caught?" said Redbeard the Pirate, his face half covered in a mask, with piercing blue eyes, a blazing red goatee beard, and clothing of pure black, with a silver sword strapped to his back.
> "You caught no one for my climb here was great&#8230; I am the Archer, a Champion of the King in this realm and you are to return to the lands you came," said the Archer putting an arrow to his bow.
> Redbeard the Pirate looked at the Archer and laughed. "Put that away. You have no need, for the treasure I seek has instead found me."


The Wonder Tales a six all ages fairy tales collected into one volume for your reading pleasure.

Download it to your Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wo...02818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Alas dear friend your answer I knew, for this is a mighty demon we face," said the Archer. "Do we ride out to meet him like the Swordsman and Lancer? For my skill with bow is also great."
> "Nah..." said Keshi shaking his head. "For this task we need to be smarter. We know of one man who can hear the world's secrets, and he owes you great favor."
> The Archer looked at the horse and smiled, "Of course, the Listener! How could I forget."


The Wonder Tales a six all ages fairy tales collected into one volume for your reading pleasure.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> Finally after many days travel they came to a thick forest. Peering in, the Archer could see only
> darkness, and was at a loss at what to do next.
> "Master," said Keshi his horse. "We have reached the Wild Woods; beyond this tangled forest lay the
> northern plains of your Lord's Kingdom."


Looking for family friendly adventures to share with your children? The Wonder Tales is a collection of six all ages fairy tales in one volume for your reading pleasure.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "I do offer rescue for am I not the greatest hunter in the land. I have my horse not far from here and I can take you where you wish. For no one will dare take you away from a King's Errant."
> As soon as the Archer exclaimed these words, the Fox reappeared with its teeth barred and growled.
> "Don't boast! You are a fool to do so for you didn't even manage to hit me and came across Mistress Anaka by mere accident. It will be very difficult for you to kidnap my charge, her hair is pure gold and you will not be able to raise it from the Clear Water Lake depths or cut it with your sword."


The Wonder Tales is a collection of six all ages fairy tales in one volume for your families reading pleasure.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> It was a stalemate, but the Girl was as sly as a fox, "Then I challenge you for control of this wood. Three contests shall be set and the winner of each will get the other to do a task without grumble. If I win all three you will have to leave the wood forever."
> "I agree, but if I win just one the wood is mine," said the Troll.
> "I agree," said the Girl with a gulp of her throat.


The Wonder Tales is a collection of six all ages fairy tales in one volume for your families reading pleasure.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> On the ground the Archer lay, knocked out with no sense to the world. Over him stood his loyal horse Keshi, now holding the three dark knights at bay.
> "You cannot have him," said Keshi shaking his mane
> "Give him to us brother and be free of your vow," said the knights as one.


All ages fantasy stories for all the family. The Wonder Tales is a collection of six fairy tales in one volume for your families reading pleasure.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> Slowly the Ogre emerged from the den. He stood an entire head and body higher than the Archer, with yellow skin, clothing of ragged furs, with a face set with two tusks, and heavy brow. Grinning showing teeth stained green the Ogre spoke, "Show me Manling the power of your witching cloak."


The Wonder Tales is a collection of six all ages fairy tales in one volume for your families reading pleasure. Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales is a collection of six all ages fantasy fairy tales in one volume for your families reading pleasure. Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales is a collection of six all ages original fantasy fairy tales in one volume for your families reading pleasure. All start with Once Upon a Time, where Good is Good, Evil is Evil and always comes to a sticky end as there is always a Happily Ever After...

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once Upon a Time, where Good is Good, Evil is Evil and always comes to a sticky end as there is always a Happily Ever After... The Wonder Tales, six all ages fantasy stories for all the family. Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away where good is good, evil is evil and always comes to a sticky end as there is always a Happily Ever After... The Wonder Tales, six all ages fantasy stories for all the family. Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Yo ho my friends, what have we caught?" said Redbeard the Pirate, his face half covered in a mask, with piercing blue eyes, a blazing red goatee beard, and clothing of pure black, with a silver sword strapped to his back.
> "You caught no one for my climb here was great&#8230; I am the Archer, a Champion of the King in this realm and you are to return to the lands you came," said the Archer putting an arrow to his bow.
> Redbeard the Pirate looked at the Archer and laughed.


Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away where good is good, evil is evil and always comes to a sticky end as there is always a Happily Ever After... The Wonder Tales, six all ages fantasy stories for all the family. Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you ever wanted to just sit down and tell your child a tale of daring do and great adventure? Well, the Wonder Tales were written with that idea in mind, as there were tales told to me as a child and passed on to my children.

Check out the Wonder Tales, a book that takes you to Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away where good is good, evil is evil and always comes to a sticky end as there is always a Happily Ever After... The Wonder Tales, six all ages fantasy stories for all the family. Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The greatest adventure is in the imagination of a child... Check out the Wonder Tales, a book that takes you to Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away where good is good, evil is evil and always comes to a sticky end as there is always a Happily Ever After... The Wonder Tales, six all ages fantasy stories for all the family. Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know I wrote a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print? Bet you didn't right? You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Tra la la tee hee hee a hunter like you cannot catch me," teased the Fox.
> The Archer puffed his chest out with pride, "I am one of the greatest hunters in this Kingdom, and there is no creature I cannot track."
> "Tra la la tee hee hee a child you are, not a hunter of me," rhymed the Fox.
> Growing angry at the Fox's teasing the Archer grabbed his bow, drawing an arrow.
> ...


Did you know I wrote a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print? Bet you didn't right? You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> It was a stalemate, but the Daughter was as sly as a fox, "Then I challenge you for control of this wood. Three contests shall be set and the winner of each will get the other to do a task without grumble. If I win all three we will get control of the wood; and you will have to leave here forever."


Did you know I wrote a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print? Bet you didn't right? You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> Once upon a time in a land far, far away lived a mighty King. It would be fair to say he was as greedy as he was mighty, as cruel as he was fickle, and he ruled his land with an iron fist. In the service of this King was an Archer, who was the best shot in all the land. He was brave as he was noble, as keen-eyed as he was lightning fast with his bow. The Archer was a kind and generous soul, but he had to wear a mask to cover the horrible burns to his face suffered while rescuing the royal horses from a stable fire. Disfigured, the Archer was alone in the world apart from his own beloved horse Keshi, who was as sharp-witted as he was fleet of foot. Unknown to the King or anyone else but the Archer, Keshi could talk and was his one loyal companion.


The Wonder Tales are a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print. You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO

Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

What a magical phrase&#8230; It opens up a story to wonder and adventure. The Wonder Tales are a collection of fantastical fables, that are set in a fantasy world of Once Upon a Time, in a Land Far, Far Away. It is a world of magic, of wonder, of vain Kings, noble Heroes, beautiful Princesses, a swashbuckling Pirate, evil Witches, scary Monsters and a talking Horse&#8230;

The Wonder Tales are a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print, that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Yo ho my friends, what have we caught?" said Redbeard the Pirate, his face half covered in a mask, with piercing blue eyes, a blazing red goatee beard, and clothing of pure black, with a silver sword strapped to his back.
> "You caught no one for my climb here was great&#8230; I am the Archer, a Champion of the King in this realm and you are to return to the lands you came," said the Archer putting an arrow to his bow.
> Redbeard the Pirate looked at the Archer and laughed. "Put that away. You have no need, for the treasure I seek has instead found me."


The Wonder Tales are a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print, that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291?sk=wall
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once upon a time is a magical phrase that takes a story to a dimension of magic and wonder... The Wonder Tales are a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print, that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I've written about a crumbling Steampunk empire, fallen Angels, giant robots, a Teddy Bear unconditionally defending his child against the Monsters under the bed, and a comic book writer with extreme writers block. Out of all my tales I've told, with the exception of that humble Teddy Bear I can count my all ages fantasy stories as my greatest surprise with the young and old equally enjoying them...

Once upon a time is a magical phrase that takes a story to a dimension of magic and wonder... The Wonder Tales are a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print, that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Escape from the mundane and enter a world of magic and adventure...

Once upon a time is a magical phrase that takes a story to a dimension of magic and wonder... The Wonder Tales are a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print, that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

These all ages fairy tales of vain Kings, noble Heroes, beautiful Princesses, a swashbuckling Pirate, evil Witches, scary Monsters and a talking Horse are great to read, even better to share.

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages Fantasy fairy tales of vain Kings, a noble Archer, beautiful Princesses, a swashbuckling Pirate, evil Witches, clever Girls fooling Trolls, scary Monsters and a talking Horse are great to read, even better to share. You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
Or for your Kindle in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook here - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

While you are there please like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

High Fantasy Adventure for all the family... The Wonder Tales are all ages stories with vain Kings, a noble Heroes, beautiful Princesses, a swashbuckling Pirate, evil Witches, clever Girls fooling Trolls, scary Monsters and a talking Horse that are great to read, even better to share. You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please like our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wo...02818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once Upon a Time&#8230; What a magical phrase that opens a story up to wonder and adventure. The Wonder Tales Volume One is a collection of all ages fantastical fables that are set in a fantasy world of Once Upon a Time, in a Land Far, Far Away. It is a world of magic, of wonder, of vain Kings, noble Heroes, beautiful Princesses, evil Witches, scary Monsters and a talking Horse... You can check out these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow.  These sound very interesting.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Escape from the mundane and enter a world of magic and adventure...

Once upon a time is a magical phrase that takes a story to a dimension of magic and wonder... The Wonder Tales are a series of all ages fantasy adventure stories that are available in eBook & Print, that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages Fantasy Family Adventure... Where good is good, evil is evil and always comes to an sticky end... The Wonder Tales are a series of original fairy tales, told in the style of the Brothers Grimm that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of The Wonder Tales Volume One and my other works, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Ever wrote a story for someone else?

I did... The Wonder Tales exist because I wanted to tell a story to my children that started with Once Upon A Time...

Please check out these all ages Fantasy Family Adventure stories... Where good is good, evil is evil and the bad guy always comes to an sticky end, while everyone else has a happily ever after.

The Wonder Tales are a series of original fairy tales, told in the style of the Brothers Grimm that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic, the adventure and a talking Horse with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A Teddy Bear Tale Part Two is now ready to launch on Kickstarter!

Yes, you've read that right, as you know A Teddy Bear Tale was successfully launched using Kickstarter in December. It was an amazing ride that saw us get double the funding and be able to add some amazing things to Tristan's world including an amazing Teddy Bear Cuddly Defenders. Now we are using Kickstarter again in the hope to capture the funding for A Teddy Bear Tale Part Two.

So if you enjoyed A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional, and if you did you are going to love the second book. So please check out our NEW Kickstarter project at http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/altworld/a-teddy-bear-tale-part-two

To learn more about A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional the first book.Click here to read more http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7526

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional
Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/11077587322

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please LIKE our new look A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales are a series of original Fairy Tales for all the family, all ages fantasy adventure were good is good, evil is evil, but always comes to a sticky end as everyone else lives happily ever after.

Click the links below and find out why The Wonder Tales are growing into the breakout fairy stories for your eReader Devices...

The Wonder Tales are a series of original fairy tales, told in the style of the Brothers Grimm that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic, the adventure and a talking Horse with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once Upon a Time is a magical phrase that transports you to a world of magic and high adventure. The Wonder Tales are a series of original Fairy Tales for all the family, all ages fantasy adventure were good is good, evil is evil, but always comes to a sticky end as everyone else lives happily ever after.

Click the links below and find out why The Wonder Tales are growing into the breakout fairy stories for your eReader Devices...

The Wonder Tales are a series of original fairy tales, told in the style of the Brothers Grimm that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic, the adventure and a talking Horse with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once upon a Time, did you know The Wonder Tales are a series of original fairy tales, told in the style of the Brothers Grimm that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic, the adventure and a talking Horse with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know there are nine Wonder Tales current available? The Wonder Tales are all ages original fantasy adventures tales set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories full of quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Take a look at The Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales have blown up all over the Nook and Kobo devices... Want to see what your missing?

Click the links below to learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales are among the fastest selling original fairy tales on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once upon a time... Four words that open a story up to magical fantasy...

Pick up The Wonder Tales all ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook... Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom we experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once Upon A Time rules in the all ages original fairy stories The Wonder Tales Heroes, Villains and Talking Horses...

Pick up The Wonder Tales all ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook... Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom we experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales are among the fastest selling original fairy tales on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once Upon a Time... Where good is good, evil is evil and always comes to an sticky end... The Wonder Tales are a series of original fairy tales, told in the style of the Brothers Grimm that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of The Wonder Tales Volume One and my other works, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once Upon a Time... Where good is good, evil is evil and always comes to an sticky end... The Wonder Tales are a series of original fairy tales, told in the style of the Brothers Grimm that take you to the Ninth Kingdom so you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of The Wonder Tales Volume One and my other works, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Wonder-Tales/102818129799291


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Got an eReader, Tablet or device that reads books for your child and wondering what to put on it? Try out the all ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook...

The Wonder Tales

Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Nine Kingdoms. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Dread Pirates, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away...

You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales for all the family click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonders Tales are the breakout original fantasy Fairy Story series on the Nook, want to see what all the fuss is about?

The Wonder Tales are about the Magic of Once Upon a Time... Where good is good, evil is evil and always comes to an sticky end... These all ages stories take you to the Ninth Kingdom where you can experience the magic and adventure with all your family. You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Once upon a time... Four words that open a story up to magical fantasy...

Pick up The Wonder Tales all ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook... Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom we experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Pick up The Wonder Tales the all ages fantasy adventure and the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook... Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom you can experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away. Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thought I'd try one for my granddaughter. I'll see how she likes it.

Looks like a nice series.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Pick up The Wonder Tales the all ages fantasy adventure and the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook... Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom you can experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away. Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

ick up The Wonder Tales the all ages fantasy adventure and the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook... Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom you can experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away. Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Picked this up for my GD. She loved _The Daughter of Frost_.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you, you should try the Princess Archer its a new series of Wonder Tales that are based off The Daughter of Frost - http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=182


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Pick up The Wonder Tales the all ages fantasy adventure and the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook... Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom you can experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away. Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The days are growing shorter and the nights are drawing in... This is the perfect time to share a book with your family or to read your child a bedtime story.

Check out the all ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook...

The Wonder Tales

Get on board and learn more the all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular and highly rated Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Pick up The Wonder Tales the all ages fantasy adventure and the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook...

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom you can experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse.

Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away.

Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Take a look at The Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

They are becoming the breakout eBook Fairy Tales click the links below and find out why...

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

All ages fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original Five Star fairy tales series on the Nook... Get on board and learn more about the Wonder Tales books a world of Once Upon a Time and all ages original fantasy adventure set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse... Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away... You can check out all these tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Pick up The Wonder Tales the all ages fantasy adventure and the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook...

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom you can experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse.

Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away.

Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking for all-ages adventures to load up on your kids or to share with your loved one this Holiday? Then pick up The Wonder Tales the all ages fantasy adventure and the fastest selling original fairy tales series on the Nook...

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom you can experience stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins and a Talking Horse.

Take a look and journey into the world of Once Upon a Time, in a land far, far away.

Find out more about the Wonder Tales at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download it to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=63


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

With the short days and long nights of winter, this is the perfect time to share a book with your family or to read your child a bedtime story.

Check out the all ages Once Upon a Time fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook...

The Wonder Tales

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins, Pirates and a Talking Horse.

Journey into this land far, far away at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download the Wonder Tales to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular and highly rated Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/original-fairy-tale-stories/the-fairy-tale-of-the-daughter-of-frost/

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales

Let your imagination soar!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Gosh it has been bone-chilling Fairy Tale cold hasn't it?

With these cold days and colder nights, this is a great time to share a story with your family and what is better winter reading than a story that begins with Once Upon a Time?

I invite you to check out the all-ages Once Upon a Time fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook...

The Wonder Tales

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins, Pirates and a Talking Horse.

Journey into this land far, far away at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download the Wonder Tales to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular and highly rated Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/original-fairy-tale-stories/the-fairy-tale-of-the-daughter-of-frost/

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales

Let imagination soar!
Remove message


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

It just seems to be getting colder doesn't it? Almost fairy tale cold with all this snow and ice. And what is better than winter reading with your family than telling a story that begins with Once Upon a Time?

I invite you to check out the all-ages Once Upon a Time fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook...

The Wonder Tales

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins, Pirates and a Talking Horse.

Journey into this land far, far away at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download the Wonder Tales to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular and highly rated Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/original-fairy-tale-stories/the-fairy-tale-of-the-daughter-of-frost/

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales

Let your imagination soar!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wonder Tales

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins, Pirates and a Talking Horse.

Experience the magic of Once Upon a Time and journey into this land far, far away, in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download the Wonder Tales to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular and highly rated Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/original-fairy-tale-stories/the-fairy-tale-of-the-daughter-of-frost/

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales

Let your imagination soar!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Share the power and magic of Once Upon a Time with your loved ones.

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins, Pirates and a Talking Horse. Journey into this land far, far away, in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download the Wonder Tales to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular and highly rated Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/original-fairy-tale-stories/the-fairy-tale-of-the-daughter-of-frost/

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales

Let imaginations soar!


----------

